# FreeBSD Design and Implementation 2nd edition differences



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 5, 2017)

I own a copy of the first edition though, frankly, I've only skimmed it on occasion and never had the time to delve deep into this already deep book. Today, I picked it off the book shelf and took a minute to find I was really getting into it to the point of getting a little nerd excitement. But I really don't want to go out and buy another copy only to have it sit on my shelf for years, too. 

I know the new book covers ZFS and some other newer topics but, as far as the basics and overall FreeBSD design and implementation, are there enough differences that I should buy the new edition? Or can I reasonably stick with what I have?


----------



## xavi (Apr 6, 2017)

The web page for the book contains the following two snippets:

Features:
Adds a new chapter describing the Zettabyte filesystem
Adds a new chapter on security including Capsicum security sandboxes
Details the addition of super-page support in the virtual memory system
Describes techniques for doing fine-grained symmetric-multiprocessing
Updates information on networking, including virtual networks and new protocols such as SCTP
This edition will feature a full line of instructor resources

This Second Edition:
Explains highly scalable and lightweight virtualization using FreeBSD jails, and virtual-machine acceleration with Xen and Virtio device paravirtualization
Describes new security features such as Capsicum sandboxing and GELI cryptographic disk protection
Fully covers NFSv4 and Open Solaris ZFS support
Introduces FreeBSD’s enhanced volume management and new journaled soft updates
Explains DTrace’s fine-grained process debugging/profiling
Reflects major improvements to networking, wireless, and USB support

The original book came out in 2004, the new one in 2015. A lot will have changed in between. I would bite the bullet and get the book. I doubt that you'll be disappointed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 6, 2017)

That's exactly why I asked. Frequently new editions of books don't have much worthwhile added but the ads will make you think you MUST get it. That said, I'm sure the new edition of this book is worth it but I'm...frugal.


----------

